# NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey there i was wondering i touched my mama rabbit tofay and her milk bags felt really heavy but the babys seem like they are doing okay they dont seem to small or to big at the point and they will be six days old tomorow and just wondering how big should they look and when how will i know the mom is feeding will the milk bags be less ful or what? And also one of the babys is very blue and smaller then the others and the others are white and shiny kinda dont look to bad. Theses are 100 % californian rabbits and the mom feels boney but weighs 9 pounds.........and i am feeeding calf manna as many oats as she want and her milk seems quite full wil i know shes feeding if its emptier? Please help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missfire (Apr 15, 2011)

Be very careful with the Calf Manna, it can lead to Mastitus (SP), also the blue small one is in trouble, if it's belly is not rounded out he's not eating/shes not feeding it. Might try if she will stand for it to hold her and put the little guy to one of her faucets and see if he'll eat. But I usually don't because he might have other issues and not make it anyway. Just let nature take it's course which sometimes seems hard to some.


----------



## dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Similar is in the link...the 4th photo is at 6 day olds, the 6th photo is 10 days old: 

http://www.backyardchickens.com/web/viewblog.php?id=71512

When you felt, was it hot, hard, or lumpy?  How many kits in the litter?  What other feed is she receiving?

I'm wondering if maybe she hadn't nursed them yet today when you felt of her.  If so, she'd feel fuller.  They usually nurse for only a couple of minutes 1x a day, maybe 2.  

Like misfire said, their belly's should be round after nursing, and without wrinkles.  Their bellies will look skinnier between feedings especially if it's been almost 24 hours since they last nursed.  

Hoping the best!


----------



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah!!!! Thanks for you input and the 4th photo is about how they look now! And today i just trapped her in the nest box and after a couple of minutes she started letting them nurse and cleaning them to make them urinate and the runt just looks blue and smaller alot smaller and i try to let it milk but i dont know. after i did the forced milking she felt less ful of milk and the kits stomachs felt much fuller even the runts!!!!! Also I feed the mom as much oats as she wants, Calf manna mixed in with other food basicly a ratio of 1 cup calf manna to about 3 or 4 cups of the other so its good because of the more protein and the mom feels bony on the thighs and spine but weighs nine pounds and milk is full it feels like. Thanks for your help on this i really aprriciate it that you spend the time to help others! 
P.S. I also just change the straw in the nest box and kept most of the fur in with them because the mom goes the bathroom in theire sometime is that ok?


----------

